# Hi from the Midlands.



## thenegativeone (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi there guys. I've just joined this site and the UK group so I thought I'd introduce myself.

My name is Paul and I'm from Lincoln. I've just bought a cheap as chips smoker as it's something I've always wanted to get into but have never had the means to try. It's good to see a group here for the UK lot and I see you've already got a meet planned for next year which I hope to be able to attend once I've got my smoking skills up to a reasonable level ;)


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Paul, don't be overly worried about getting to a high standard, just have fun. It would be good to see you at the UK meet in the summer, it's virtually in your back yard !

Graeme.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello Paul.  Welcome to the "family".  As Graeme said don't worry about your skills.  If your smoker is not portable no worries either.  We make enough food to feed the hoard.  We would love to have you in August.  Not sure about his smoking skills but Graeme makes a KILLER green salad and that loaf of Kingsmill bread he brought was pretty good also.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     I just had too!  It was left wide open!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously now.  He won't admit it but Graeme knows more than he lets on.  Made some fine food at the last meeting.  There are many folks here with a lot of knowledge they are more than willing to share.  If you have a question about anything just post it here and you will receive several different answers ( my answer, will of course be the correct one ).  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Paul, welcome to the family! Great people on this site with time and patience to help all. 

Yes our yearly meet is just down the road from you. If you can't make the weekend, pop down for the day. 

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Paul

Great to see you posting. Let us lave a look at your smoker - we love photos. "Cheap as Chips" means very little here as you can get good results smoking in almost anything. I seem to remember a cheaper than chips smoker on here a while ago made from only a couple of cardboard boxes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It would be great to see you at the summer gathering. As Danny says, Graeme's salad sandwiches went down well - as did Danny's own authentic smoked Texas ribs - They were so impressive I have posted below the photo I took of them while they were being prepared. Don't think for one minute that you have to reach his breathtaking standards immediately - that will take a lot of time and a some serious dedication. 













TescoRibs.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 14, 2014


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 14, 2014)

Wade said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Great to see you posting. Let us lave a look at your smoker - we love photos. "Cheap as Chips" means very little here as you can get good results smoking in almost anything. I seem to remember a cheaper than chips smoker on here a while ago made from only a couple of cardboard boxes. Thumbs Up
> 
> ...



Cheers Wade ;) this is my smoker: 













image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Nov 14, 2014





I got some wood today so I'm hoping to season it tomorrow and have a go at some smoking on my next day off.


----------



## wade (Nov 14, 2014)

A lot of people use the same ones on here. Take some time a look through the main forum as there have been a lot of posts there regarding simple mods to help with temperature control.


----------



## mike w (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome to the group Paul! I look forward to seeing your smoked creations :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Wade!!  Your not supposed to give the new folks our secrets for a couple months.  We usually let them struggle on with working on their smoker and ruining a few joints with this "smoking" stuff before we tell them it's really all done in the microwave.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## some bloke (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Paul, welcome to the world of low n slow. The best way to get started is have a go - read as much as you can on here, spark up the smoker and get stuck in.


----------



## wade (Nov 17, 2014)

One of the first things you need to do is get to understand your smoker and how to control the internal temperature. You can get an indication as to what is going on using the inbuilt lid thermometer however you should not rely on it for cooking. There will always be a temperature gradient between the cooking grate and the top of the lid and it is the temperature around the meat that is most important to know. From some recent temperature logging tests I performed in a Weber (different smoker I know) the gradient was as much as 20 C (35 F) degrees between the cooking grate and the lid. To help with this you may want to make a small investment in a dual probe digital thermometer (e.g. Maverick ET-733).

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171042/ribs-blind-test

Cheers

Wade


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 17, 2014)

Wade said:


> One of the first things you need to do is get to understand your smoker and how to control the internal temperature. You can get an indication as to what is going on using the inbuilt lid thermometer however you should not rely on it for cooking. There will always be a temperature gradient between the cooking grate and the top of the lid and it is the temperature around the meat that is most important to know. From some recent temperature logging tests I performed in a Weber (different smoker I know) the gradient was as much as 20 C (35 F) degrees between the cooking grate and the lid. To help with this you may want to make a small investment in a dual probe digital thermometer (e.g. Maverick ET-733).
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171042/ribs-blind-test
> 
> ...



Cheers Wade. I'm hoping to season the smoker tomorrow and get an idea of how to get the temp I want, how long it'll hold e.t.c hoping to do my first proper food smoking on Sunday weather permitting.


----------



## wade (Nov 17, 2014)

Looking at the forecast you may need to fit your smoker with water wings over the weekend !


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey you load of barstewards, do you know how much thought and preparation went into those salad sandwiches ? They didn't find their own way from the petrol station to the cook off you know !


----------



## smokewood (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah Welcome to the group, lots of fantastic places to find information, and a couple of hundred ways to do it.

Slight change of topic
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have just had a quick look at the link you posted regarding temperature, I cant believe I missed that, but that's another interesting read.


----------



## smokewood (Nov 17, 2014)

Good job I did all my smoking LAST weekend, time to batten down the hatches, mind you I might cold smoke something tomorrow


----------



## wade (Nov 18, 2014)

After replying to Mike I am going to get some pork on the way home and get some bacon curing.


----------



## wade (Nov 18, 2014)

smokewood said:


> I have just had a quick look at the link you posted regarding temperature,


Quite a surprise isn't it...


----------



## mike w (Nov 18, 2014)

Wade said:


> After replying to Mike I am going to get some pork on the way home and get some bacon curing.















KINDLE_CAMERA_1414946402000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 18, 2014





 just stop by Wade, I have extra! =) I smoked this yesterday. 10 days in cure.


----------



## wade (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks good Mike - I am on my way over


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 18, 2014)

Mike, I'll pop by after work for a bacon butty then yeah?


----------



## mike w (Nov 18, 2014)

thenegativeone said:


> Mike, I'll pop by after work for a bacon butty then yeah?


please do! I made shepards pie for dinner and y'all come have some of that too!


----------

